# Hackers release e-mails and passwords



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jun 2011)

Have you heard about this? 
http://www.CBC.ca/news/Canada/prince-edward-island/story/2011/06/17/pei-lulzsec-personal-internet-accounts-584.html



> *Facebook, PayPal users urged to check logins after hacking*
> 
> Posted: Jun 17, 2011 9:47 AM AT  Last Updated: Jun 17, 2011 9:19 PM AT
> 
> ...



I was surprised by all the .govs on the list and I searched through it to see if my email or friends or family emails were on there, good they aren't.

And if your email contains the words 'Canadian' in it, don't worry there is only one email in the entire list with it.


----------



## Rheostatic (26 Jun 2011)

Related:
Should I Change My Password? Quickly Checks if Your Password Was Compromised in a Recent Hack


----------

